# please post pics of your lizards



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

hi can you please post pics of your lizards as im loking to get 1 and what type of lizard it is


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 18, 2007)

ok these are my two female bearded dragons will be breeding them with a male this season if your in the shire(if it is sutherand shire) we could arange some thing but if you would like i can put you down on the wanted list pm me if intested


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 18, 2007)

hopping around october noceber


----------



## freddy (Jul 18, 2007)

central beardies


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

ill let u know if i decided to get 1


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

does anybody else have lizard pics


----------



## PremierPythons (Jul 18, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> does anybody else have lizard pics



Maybe you could narrow it down a bit for us mate?


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

i dono any but on level 1 on nsw licence


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 18, 2007)

heaps of other threads like this one, search for threads starting with beardie pics or gecko pics or even just lizard pics


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandswimmer, Mountain dragon, Beardie, & Amyae.


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 18, 2007)

if you want something you can easily handle, go for a dragon (bearded dragon), geckos are more a look dont touch animal, and monitors are usually costly and grow quite large - which means large living area. Go for a type of bearded dragon.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks how big Mountain dragon grow


----------



## chickenman (Jul 18, 2007)

here are mine maybe if i can get them working, 
first theres the blue tounges in my dp so just look at them

and these ones are of my shingle back,

i had other pictures but my internet is slow and my pictures are big


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

Water Dragon, Three lined knobtail gecko, Hosmer skinks.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

They are great dragons, only small, 15cm or smaller, have to be kept cool, and will eat at night or on cold days still. I keep mine with my broadtail geckos.


----------



## Lozza (Jul 18, 2007)

those Hosmers are cute


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

i was thiunking of a shingle back but they can get ri on the coast


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

lozza said:


> those Hosmers are cute



and hungry!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 18, 2007)

what are the hosmer


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

I have not taken many pics of my shingles? I think there are so many better lizards to keep on the coast than shingles.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

umm do u live on the coast and if how do u keep the hummidy down


----------



## Miss B (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are our two Central Bearded Dragons.

Diego, an 18-month-old yellow phase male:







Phoenix, a 6-year-old red phase female:


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> umm do u live on the coast and if how do u keep the hummidy down



Keep them in a cold room at a hot temp, In late summer it is hard though.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok how do u monitor the humitity


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 18, 2007)

Jason, i don't suppose you have any of the red Mountain Dragons?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> ok how do u monitor the humitity



With a humidity reader, but during hot weather, there is little you can do about it. I will be giving the shingles away to a friend before summer, I'v had them for five years this summer, and my room just get's to hot to be able to control the humidity for them.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Jason, i don't suppose you have any of the red Mountain Dragons?



Red Ones? can you show me a pic? never seen any? In fact I havn't seen very many red lizards at all, Oh, I'm colour blind! that might explain it! I would like to see some pics though, do you know where they are from?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice adder


----------



## bump73 (Jul 18, 2007)

hi there thought i'd throw in some pics of my eastern blue tongue God Zilla.. Very easy first lizard too look after and not as active as beardies.. Much easier to atch on the grass as well







sorry bout the pics i'm a bit of a ludite when it comes to some computer stuff....
Ben


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 18, 2007)

here's some pic's of my jacky dragons!


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

pygmy spiny-tail skinks, Burtons legless, and Golden tail gecko


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 18, 2007)

nice golden tail gecko jason


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 18, 2007)

*my gippsland water dragon*


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Jason, what are the sand swimmers like to keep? I have been eying them out for a while, but don't really like skink's, although they catch my eye.

Kane


----------



## JasonL (Jul 18, 2007)

They act more like small monitors than skinks, they are very under-rated, I should have a heap this season.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

does any body have a 
Nephrurus asper[ prickly knob-tailed gecko and how are they as pets​


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

First shot is a King Skink, second is a baby Centralian Bearded, another King Skink, King Skink and Cunningham Skink and then a baby Southern Forest Dragon.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

N. Levis pilbarensis, geyhra dubia, Marcia the friendliest Land Mullet in Town, a Mertens i use to have and 5 shinglebacks that just love there rolled oats and bananas.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

First two shots are of a pinkt tongue skink i sue to keep and the last of my first Forest dragon who died earlier this year aged 7.5.

Simone.


----------



## benson (Jul 19, 2007)

Simone, GREAT lizards, can I ask how you prepare the oats, and how often you feed it????
Thanks heaps,
Toni


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 19, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Red Ones? can you show me a pic? never seen any? In fact I havn't seen very many red lizards at all, Oh, I'm colour blind! that might explain it! I would like to see some pics though, do you know where they are from?



Not a mountain dragon,but still pretty red.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 19, 2007)

my new lil beardie (no name yet need help lol sex unknown) he's an eastern beardie....


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

benson said:


> Simone, GREAT lizards, can I ask how you prepare the oats, and how often you feed it????
> Thanks heaps,
> Toni



Once a month i would put two bowls of it in the lizard pit. ( I don't have Shinglebacks anymore). I would cook them in the microwave with water about 3cm above the level of oats for 6 mins. Take out and stir then I'd cook for another 6 mins. Depends on how sloppy it is would depend if i had water after the first lot of 6 mins. I'd then add a dash of milk, some honey and chop up grapes and bananas and stir them through. I also add one egg. 

It doesn't matter what lizard, my Land Mullet, King Skink, Blueys, (Shinglebacks and Cunnigham Skinks i kept in the past) would all eat rolled oats. My ex Centralian Bearded and my current Water dragons also jump in the oats and eat them. The only problem is that it is messy.

My Dad and I discovered Rolled Oats after we saw the ferals that were staying in a unit next to our holiday unit were scraping out their oats and throwing it on the grass outside there kitchen window. Every morning without fail this huuuuuuuuge bluey would be waiting to eat up the remaining oats. 

If ever i have a rescue for an injured bluey- I always feed them this stuff. They seem to love it.

Simone.


----------



## Armand (Jul 19, 2007)

what do bearded dragons love to eat too?? i want to give my dragon some more interesting food rather than plain food that he gets every day..


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 19, 2007)

im chasing silk worms for my beardie at the moment (and no i dont mean physically) trying to find out where to buy some....


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 19, 2007)

do you mean cooked rolled oats??


----------



## Miss B (Jul 19, 2007)

Armand said:


> what do bearded dragons love to eat too?? i want to give my dragon some more interesting food rather than plain food that he gets every day..


 
What does your beardie normally get to eat?


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes cooked rolled oats.

Mertens are a Class 2 in N.S.W, they are a great animal.

Simone.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

yer soo y did u get rid of your shinglebacks


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> yer soo y did u get rid of your shinglebacks



I was disheartened with them. They don't handle humidity very well and it can get fairly humid in western Sydney. They were placed in an outdoor pit and they were ok however it rained on one particular day and made the area rather humid. In the end one of them got a bad respiratory infection and even though he did come good he lost the tip of his nose because of it. I have posted pics and the whole sad story in past threads but i only keep animals i know i can keep with minimal fuss in the area i live. King Skinks and Land Mullets though are my preferred skinks along with Major Skinks which I am aiming for this year.
My King Skinks came from Pike1 on this site and they were crackers.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

Futher to that if anyone has Yakka Skinks please PM me 

Simone.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is a few of my little friends......

Cheers
Daz


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

do u work at the reptile park because they like all of them reptiles


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2007)

My favourite monitor species......love these guys.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> do u work at the reptile park because they like all of them reptiles


 
The amyae is mine, the others are my little friends from Taronga Zoo, I don't work there, but do supply some stuff to Serpentaria.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## dano85 (Jul 19, 2007)

hay crush your water dragon looks frendly is it easy to handle?
how biger tank is needed to house one?
can you post a pick of the set up?


----------



## Obrien (Jul 19, 2007)

does your friend get to take the animals home or what? i mean the one from the zoo.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2007)

Obrien said:


> does your friend get to take the animals home or what? i mean the one from the zoo.


 
No, I was there dropping off some handling equipment and just happened to have my camera , so took a few happy snaps.  They are great guys down at Taronga and if anyone ever gets the chance to go behind the scenes down there it is worth every cent. 

Cheers
Daz


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 20, 2007)

are water dargons easy to keep an care for and stuff like how big do they get what do they eat and do they have any special needs


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 20, 2007)

hello


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2007)

water dragons are very easy, eat insects, greens, and dog food (ie will eat anything), they can get quite large, esp Qld. ones, and need large enclosures as adults. They are well suited to outdoor pits rather than indoor enclosures.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 20, 2007)

like how big of an enclouser


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 22, 2007)

gippsland water dragons (thats what i have) can grow up to 3ft but most of the lenght is his tail, i kept my water dragon in a 6ft tank with my turtles but i have moved him out into a 3 ft tank untill i finsh my enclosure im making, the new enclosure im makin is in the cabnet under my turtle tank so it will be 6 ft aswell,, u can keep adult water dragons in a 4ft tank but it is better to keep them in 6ft tank or out side if possible


----------



## Kratos (Jul 22, 2007)

Black Headed Monitor, N. Amyae, N. Asper (and no they do not make good pets as with most geckos, they are more look but dont touch) & Sand Monitor


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

cool


----------



## nook171 (Jul 22, 2007)

here's my EBD playing dress up :lol:


View attachment 24417


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 22, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Sandswimmer, Mountain dragon, Beardie, & Amyae.



Love those amyae! Sho cute!


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

hehehehe that a funny pic


----------



## bump73 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just thought i'd put some pictures up from the weekend when i got another 2 Blueys..
I was a bit worried about how mine would take the company but all seem pretty happy together


----------



## bump73 (Jul 24, 2007)

I did say pictures so i better put another one up


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Kirby (Jul 29, 2007)

Hosmer skinks. pygmy spiny-tail skinks are these on class 1 licence, and any body breed, they look awsome.. i want a few.. any care sheets.. (sorry to hijack the thread, if anyone breeds or owns.. i'd apreciate a reply of a PM about them.. 

heres my black soil...





and its enclosure 





my central bearded dragon 'puppy' 










beardies are alot more work than most say, their not exsactly 'hardy' if your interested in getting one theres loads of info and care sheets here www.beardeddragon.org


----------



## richardsc (Jul 29, 2007)

ok nice thread,some nice looking lizards guys,just a few things to add if i may,shingles r fine in humid areas,but only if kept indoors,im south of melbourne,cold and humid here,my stupies are over 15 the original pr,and if they breed again this season,it will be that prs 5 year in a row,also,adult water dragons need alot more room than a 4 foot enclosure,even a 6 footer is very small for a large lizard thats very active,remember they need a large water area as well,i keep mine out doors when they get of size,there very cold hardy and thrive outdoors in my area,anyways ill add some pics


----------



## richardsc (Jul 29, 2007)

a few more


----------



## richardsc (Jul 29, 2007)

a couple more


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 29, 2007)

Richardsc,
I am sooo envious of your lizard collection! Here's some of my collection. I think i've posted them previously in a Bluey thread.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2007)

God I love Centralians! Imo the pick of the bluey's.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Here*

Here's some of our local pet shop


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2007)

Were they in the "specials bin" ?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2007)

Lovely petshop... That's appaling...


----------



## Tiliqua (Jul 29, 2007)

a few more


----------



## anakha (Jul 29, 2007)

Our Central Netted Dragons


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Joke*



PhilK said:


> Lovely petshop... That's appaling...



These are not the local petshop but it was a bit of a dig out there to the crooked petshops:evil:


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 30, 2007)

Not a great picture but this my Eastern having a nap.


----------



## tooben (Jul 30, 2007)

here is my boy. 
he is a sand goanna (flavirufus) best lizard iv ever had. 
his name is clem.


----------



## RevDaniel (Jul 30, 2007)

great photos


----------



## tooben (Jul 30, 2007)

eastern water dragons.
mike and sally.
this picture was taken a few months ago so their a little bit bigger now.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 1, 2007)

shamous ive seen a particular shop that has worse looking then that


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 1, 2007)

execlent


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## mertle (Aug 1, 2007)

This is Stumpy our Beardie, he is 6 now! and we love him to bits!!!


----------



## tug33r (Aug 29, 2007)

*my baby bruno*

im kinda new to this so i thaught id post a pic of my baby Bruno. hes a central and about 8 months old.


----------



## tug33r (Aug 29, 2007)

*any info*

while im at it can anyone help with any information about pygmy bearded dragons?
my sister inlaw is looking at getting one for her son. can you get yellow and red phase ones like the full size beardies and is there much difference to keeping a pygmy to a central? if anyone could help that would be great, and any other info i should know let me know to thanks.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 29, 2007)

im in victoria,we can only keep centrals and easterns so cant talk from experience,but id assume the smaller beardies would be pretty much the same,some types maybe dont let them get as cold,eg henrylawsoni ,as to colors,yes some of them have fantastic coloring,especially the western australian varieties,good luck with them


----------



## pugsly (Aug 29, 2007)

Some of those look familiar Simone ;-)

Heres a couple.


----------



## pugsly (Aug 29, 2007)

Few more


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 29, 2007)

Great photos Pugsly.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 29, 2007)

i love the driving one :lol:

heres my eastern water dragons


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 29, 2007)

hey pugsly, in the first lot of pics, the third pic, what is it..


----------



## pugsly (Aug 29, 2007)

Boyds Forrest Dragon mate


----------



## richardsc (Aug 30, 2007)

nice pics pugslya nice assortment


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## Riley (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63006 has all my pics


----------



## Riley (Sep 11, 2007)

great pics pugsly


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## Miss B (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's my new girl:


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 12, 2007)

she is buituful


----------



## lizard_lover (Jan 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## Rocky (Jan 31, 2008)

you havent gotten one yet!


----------



## Tirilia (Jan 31, 2008)

*My not so little Bluey*

Heres my little Blue Tongue.. Though not really so little anymore. When I got him in November, he could fit in the palm of my hand (18cms total) Like so;




And now, while I sit here, and he wanders around my desk, curling up behind my computer and sneaking pieces of banana from my plate, he is 32cms.. Like So 




He's very good natured, although a little hissy if I havent picked him up in a while, 20 seconds on my shoulder and he snuggles up and purrs. 

Yes purrs. 

Havent you ever heard your bluey purr?


----------



## lizard_lover (Feb 1, 2008)

hehe not yet ps nice bluey


----------



## mamalina1 (Feb 5, 2008)

how and where did you get the chameleon


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 5, 2008)

heres my bluey lizard lover,ive had it about 23 years and it was an adult when i got it
long live the mighty 
BTS!!!


----------



## Kristy86 (Feb 6, 2008)

finally decided to look for the camera cable, its amazing what you can find when you look! Here are a few photos of my 2 year old girls


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 6, 2008)

my beautiful beardies!!


----------



## katie25 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have 2 bearded dragons about 3 months old. Can someone put up some pics of how big they should be so i can compare mine. I'm assuming they are growing at a normal rate, shedding every 3- 4 days.


----------



## Kristy86 (Feb 7, 2008)

hi katie, 

im sure i have some of mine when they were that size, i think they might be on the other computer so when i get home i'll have a look see what i can find for you. they grow so fast at that stage!


----------



## itbites (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> my beautiful beardies!!


 


*Awww Chris you're beardies are so cute! love those red n yellows *


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks itbites! 
cant wait for the little ones to finish colouring up, theyre gonna look amazing!!


----------



## Kyro (Feb 7, 2008)

Gosh Chris that little yellow beardie is amazing, would love to see him/her as an adult


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## lil_ben (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Chris1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kyro said:


> Gosh Chris that little yellow beardie is amazing, would love to see him/her as an adult



that little yellow one is Daisy my rescue, shes getting brighter everyday and pretty much glows when she sees food. 

shes 3 years old and when i picked her up she weighed 156g and was 40cms long, her colouring was a dull grey and she was lying lifelessly @ the bottom of her tank.


heres a pic of her on her 2nd day with me, shes gained 80gs since australia day when i got her.


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 7, 2008)

These are a couple of my little babies. born 02/02/2008


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> my beautiful beardies!!


Love that little yellow one mate veeeerrrrrrrrryyyyy nice.....:lol:


----------

